# RFX - Redflow Limited



## So_Cynical (14 December 2010)

This stock looks interesting...Redflow listed today, issue price of $1 raising 17.5 million, listing with 68 million shares and a cap of around 70 mill.

They make zinc bromine battery's in Brisbane, now i only found out about zinc bromine battery's about 5 minutes ago so my first impressions are superficial and tainted buy a lack of in depth knowledge...but so far i like the idea of zinc bromine battery's, particularly there application in suburban evening peaks.

There's potential for a hell of alot of these units to be deployed in a hell of alot of places...the wiki write up states a battery life of 2000 total discharges, 2000 divided by 365 = a battery life of around 5 and a half years.

With power getting alot more valuable it makes alot of sense to be able to store it during the day for release in the evening peak...zinc bromine battery's could be a power game changer as they have the potential to change the cost structure of all power generation. 

I will most certainly watch this stock with interest.

http://www.redflow.com.au/index.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zinc-bromine_flow_battery


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (15 December 2010)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

Looks very interesting there Cyn, I'd be one to wait a while for some more solid results before buying in, if at all. I usually like new tech stories but closer to production/mass profits, even if the price is often higher. Had a look through their presentation, a bit too light on numbers as of yet, if they release one with expected profits etc (probably they don't even have the margins etc estimated accurately enough to bother making promises, good stuff, underpromise and over deliver). 

I also like the solar power angle, for some strange reason geothermal is being eschewed for solar and wind power production, and with these incapable of producing power 24/7, it'd be a good plan to use the batteries for periods of calm (for wind power) or cloud cover (for solar). However by that same angle, new energy technology is being invented all the time, and there's no guarantee that RedFlow will be one of the companies to make the change from inventor to profitable producer of the product.

All that being said I've seen dodgier looking tech companies floated, with less detailed business plans and less promising tech. Might look the goods in a year or two but doesn't suit my investing style as of yet. All imo of course, and others will probably draw different conclusions.


----------



## skc (15 December 2010)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

Just buy a small parcel of inconsequential amount, wait for the inevitable capital raising to acquire them at a lower price and in large quantities, hopefully at a time when there are enough positive news/evidences to suggest that they in fact have a business, rather than just a technology.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2010)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

 Great..hit a high of $1.44 today & closed up 15% or so, looks like im not the only punter seeing some potential.  

looks like ive missed the boat already.



skc said:


> Just buy a small parcel of inconsequential amount, wait for the inevitable capital raising to acquire them at a lower price and in large quantities, hopefully at a time when there are enough positive news/evidences to suggest that they in fact have a business, rather than just a technology.




Good idea...and makes perfect sense.


----------



## DAVIDB75 (30 December 2010)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

I've been interested in this company's progress for some time, following their website for news. They look like a genuine contender for market leadership in a market which is going to grow enormously in the next decade(s).  I did get a small holding and will look to accumulate more if opportunity presents. Very difficult to know when that might happen with the small free float.


----------



## boff (11 April 2011)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

Very happy with these guys. Bought in with some spare cash in the week after the Japanese disaster hit (sold Ux stocks on the Monday morning bell....)
If their recent announcement r.e. selling a number of batteries to EnergyAustralia (now Ausgrid) for their Smartgrid program can translate into overseas orders for similar projects the sky is the limit. In fact their problem may well be how to manufacture fast enough. I note in a recent prospectus they talk about licensing out production to Asia (China I think), which I guess they need for the volume.
The next few months will be very interesting as we see if their R&D dollars start to generate significant sales.


----------



## Eager (10 October 2011)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

I've held these since Feb this year, and, true to form (as per what was alluded to earlier in this thread), they have had a capital raising since - but it fell well short, with just $842k raised out of a potential $4m under the SPP for the issue price of $1.00

Their price seems to be in the doldrums a bit lately and their depth is shocking at the moment, but with this particular stock I am patient.


----------



## vas77d (8 February 2012)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

what's happening with this stock and company?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 February 2012)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*



vas77d said:


> what's happening with this stock and company?




In the last 24 hours you have made five posts in different stock threads asking the exact same question.

How about you take a look at each company's recent announcements and its chart and offer your own thoughts?

Don't expect others to do all the work for you.


----------



## Clansman (8 February 2012)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*

Yes too right, I hardly think bringing dogs to the top is contributing in any way.


----------



## skc (17 April 2012)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*



So_Cynical said:


> Great..hit a high of $1.44 today & closed up 15% or so, looks like im not the only punter seeing some potential.
> 
> looks like ive missed the boat already.




Punters didn't like the restructure announcement... down to 22c today. 

Basically the company said that the customers are not ready to buy the products yet so RFX will be doing more paid or unpaid demonstration for the next 12-18 months, and had to let go half the people to preserve cashburn.

On 31 Dec they had ~$12m in the bank. They go through $6m in the last half year so that's not a very long leash, esp without the prospect of substantial revenue income.
Capital raising is clearly needed within 6-9 months. 

If their technology is actually any good they should seek out a cornerstone investor from potential customers with a future licencing deal. That would be a big endorsement for their future product and makes the capital raising easier.

I have no idea if their technology is actually any good or anywhere near being commercialised, but a lack of capital can kill many good technology companies...


----------



## So_Cynical (17 April 2012)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*



skc said:


> Punters didn't like the restructure announcement... down to 22c today.




Got smashed yesterday to and the day before the trading halt...16 months after listing and they are in real trouble, looks like yet another victim of the 2 decades to took to get a price on carbon.


----------



## skc (17 April 2012)

*Re: RFX - Redflow*



So_Cynical said:


> Got smashed yesterday to and the day before the trading halt...16 months after listing and they are in real trouble, looks like yet another victim of the 2 decades to took to get a price on carbon.




Nah... just that the technology/product is too young. People always assume commericalisation would be simple and straight forward, but the truth is that it usually takes 5x longer and costlier than your last plan, which was already 5x longer than the first plan...


----------



## skc (18 September 2014)

skc said:


> Just buy a small parcel of inconsequential amount, wait for the inevitable capital raising to acquire them at a lower price and in large quantities, hopefully at a time when there are enough positive news/evidences to suggest that they in fact have a business, rather than just a technology.




Always interesting to read something from many years ago... the above back in 2010 when RFX first listed. In 2012 it had a brush with death and had to raise capital @ 6c. In June it raised again @ 11c but since 2014, it has announced a string of positive announcements - partnership agreements with potential end users. 

The share price has gone from $1 listed to a high of $1.20 shortly after, then a low of 7c. Today it's around 30c and a market cap of $80m.

On hindsight there probably wasn't enough certainty at the 6c raising to go big... but the 11c raising was probably "supportable". The raising however was heavily scaled back.

Not sure where to from here. The technological story is still there. The marketing story seems improved. The commercial realities are yet to emerge, however.


----------



## burglar (18 September 2014)

An intense spike in volume today.

Large Scale Storage System:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01553844


----------



## piggybank (20 September 2014)

Well yesterdays (Friday) volume wasn't as high as Thursdays (has shown in Burglars chart) but the price went up by 26% to close at 38 cents.

It will be interesting to see where it goes from here!!


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> (14th-December-2010) This stock looks interesting




Exactly 5 years later im in @ 0.24, timing is a heck of a thing  this company has been through some hard times and good and now its time has come. With the growth of home solar and the positive outcome of COP 21 and a more sensible approach to governing by the federal government it's time for contrarian investors to dip the toe.

Internode founder, NBN board member and all round smart guy Simon Hackett joined the Redflow board in August and has been out spruiking and generally making a lot of sense, video is a recent Q & A at the Future in Review get together, talking about the smart grid and how redflow product fits in perfectly and why they are such an important part of the energy super highway. 
~


----------



## Monkey C Doo (28 February 2016)

So I'm looking to put a few $$ into this mob, but first want to put a few thoughts out there  

I can see these guys have a big future with the power generation companies, as in leasing / selling their batteries to utility companies as a way to smooth out demand and as a way for the power gen co's to store cheap power to offload at time of high prices.

It's a lot quicker to send a command over the internet to ramp up supply than to bring in an overpaid shift at the coal fired power station to start feeding the furnace. (ie only make power at normal time rates)

But... it's with the upcoming residential mum and dad power suppliers that has me a little bit concerned - ...
The made in Australia has weight with the big supply companies - but IMO very little with the normal joe blow out there. 

Does REdFlow have any proprietary tech? what's to stop mister China Man Co. from bringing out a very cheap version of this product? Apart from the control electronics and inverter tech is there anything special about Redflow batteries other than the CEO's industry contacts??

If China comes up with an industry standard for replaceable electrodes, and supplies these cheap why would the domestic market chose redflow over cheaper generic suppliers? Would Redflow be worth a 2K premium?

What are peoples thoughts on Households selling power - is there enough money in it to warrant battery leasing deals for consumers / small suppliers? 

Still thinking, Too many questions meh.


----------



## Monkey C Doo (28 February 2016)

Just some more thoughts..

Does Redflow have any software engineers on staff developing electricity distribution market software?

Is Redflow a potential takeover target for a market software dev. company?

Can anyone see in the near future a domestic (actively traded) electronic market for selling power?

Cheers


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> (15th-December-2015) Exactly 5 years later im in @ *0.24*, timing is a heck of a thing




Timing is a heck of a thing, i put some effort into it and get good results overall, RFX trading @ around the 40c level recently and looking strong, Z-Cell revealed today and getting a bit of media coverage and looking pretty cool.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-...age-battaries-to-take-on-giants-tesla/7284518
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/busin...m/news-story/c5cc9be96f517103b02c363adae6a6b5
http://www.itwire.com/science-news/energy/72096-redflow’s-zcell-now-available-for-home-use.html

Simon Hackett on the other hand looking a little to casual, like a self made millionaire who just really dosent care. 
~


----------



## pixel (12 April 2016)

I traded a few swings in Feb and March, but took it off the watchlist after the trend reversal that followed the fund raising in March - quite predictably.
Back on my radar now that it seems to have found support at 35c, which is phi on the Fibonacci subdivision:





At this stage, I can't reliably tell whether the dropping-off volume is an indication of waning buyers' interest or reduced supply. In time, the chart will tell me.


----------



## tbtrader (28 April 2016)

The price has been bouncing on this one recently, speculation (Due to recent media exposure from Chairman installing the system at their offices) or just general market jitters?

Looking forward to your thoughts.

----
Owns shares in RFX.


----------



## pixel (10 May 2016)

I'd like to see the first sales into the residential market:
Launch of ZCell home energy storage system


> We expect the fully installed cost of a 10 kWh ZCell-based energy storage system will start from $17,500 - $19,500 including GST.



Sounds all very good - except where they qualify:


> Robust performance in even hot and demanding remote locations without the need for external cooling until an ambient outside temperature of at least 45 degrees Celsius



The chart suggests that the market may be warming to the company - quite a lot of which may have to do with the recent 23c Entitlement offer, which was oversubscribed.




It's on my watchlist, but at this moment not in my portfolio.


----------



## pixel (11 May 2016)

> Sounds all very good - except where they qualify:
> Robust performance in even hot and demanding remote locations without the need for external cooling until an ambient outside temperature of at least 45 degrees Celsius




On second thoughts, it may not be a problem. Consider this:
If it's 45 degrees-plus, you won't need to draw power from the battery, but happily live off the SPV.
When the sun doesn't shine, temperatures are unlikely to stay above 40.

That leaves the question: Do higher temperatures cause any lasting damage to the battery? Or is it only rendering charging/ discharging processes ineffective? Maybe worth asking if an opportunity presents itself?


----------



## orr (16 May 2016)

When I'm looking over this company, now that they've  designed a far more  mass marketable product my thoughts go to the economies of scale that they can generate and how quickly.
Or do they stay relatively niche??? 
100% depth of discharge(DoD), the non-hazard nature and 'abuse' tolerance are big advantages over lithium for stationary... But there's another player with all those advantages that I've made reference to some years back in the 'US employment' thread, whislt they were still in the developmet stage, this company is  now importing to Australia. I'll note also that the US product is front and centre in some recent battery storage system training exercise seminars. And I'll add that the said company is still owned by venture capital making MW's  of storage today, and not even talking about the need for an IPO for expansion...
If nothing else it tells you there's plenty of room in this space.


----------



## pixel (25 May 2016)

Assuming it's not solely today's hike across the Energy space that gives Redflow a boost, I am treating this as a breakout to be bought into. Stop if it turns out to be a false break, i.e. drops back into the D-box.


----------



## pixel (25 May 2016)

*... and a little background from a Fundamental p.o.v. ...*

Chairman Simon Hackett puts his money where his mouth is:
http://www.smh.com.au/business/ener...-with-zcell-home-battery-20160329-gntpfi.html

He has also resigned from the board of NBN Co in order to do something more useful:
http://www.smh.com.au/business/iine...d-replaces-simon-hackett-20160422-gocz62.html

As an aside, crossing into the NBN topic:
http://www.smh.com.au/business/nbns...ibretothenode-technology-20150325-1m77el.html


----------



## pixel (31 May 2016)

Flag formation on the next level?
I hold, intending to hold/ add/ stop depending on the way sp moves relative to the current D-Box.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 May 2016)

The boys with the new toy, somehow it dosent look serious enough.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (21 September 2016)

Redflow is pleased to announce a shareholder promotion under which a $1,000 cash rebate will be available to eligible shareholders who buy and install a ZCell Energy System in Australia before 31 December 2017.

http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=0d72762e068e17b26906ba92b&id=090231e5fc&e=e56474972d

All Australian resident shareholders with at least 5,500 shares as at 31 October 2016 will be eligible to participate. Online applications must be submitted by 31 October 2016 and their eligibility confirmed by the Company by 1 December 2016.

The rebate will be available for up to 250 eligible claims. There will be a limit of one rebate claim per installed ZCell Energy System.

------

Thats nice of them.


----------



## pixel (30 September 2016)

After Wednesday's power blackout in SA, they may muster a few customers there.
Today's buying on good early volume suggests that more investors share that view.




I'm buying RFX. When our 40c FIT runs out in 2020, I'll most likely install a ZCell too.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 September 2016)

pixel said:


> I'm buying RFX.




Yep this is about where the turning point should be, i should probably get a few more here.


----------



## pixel (4 October 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Yep this is about where the turning point should be, i should probably get a few more here.




I reckon today's move confirms it


----------



## pixel (5 October 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Yep this is about where the turning point should be, i should probably get a few more here.




I hope you did 
Good luck to all of us holders.




Hopefully, it's not merely the SA blackout effect, but rather the start of a successful sales campaign.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 October 2016)

pixel said:


> I hope you did
> Good luck to all of us holders.




Didn't, you know the story - only so many dollars etc.

But i did get in early, 100% open profit at the moment.  and come December i get the CGT discount.


----------



## pixel (19 October 2016)

Let's try again 
The pullback offered an opportunity for short-term profit taking.




Reports of first installations seem to have convinced the Market that it's for real, and we're now on the rebound off a 50% retracement. If current resistance at 50c can be broken with gusto, I get an initial target above 60c. Good enough for another entry.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 October 2016)

Good news story in the AFR.

http://www.afr.com/technology/top-g...-batteries-a-tick-of-approval-20161017-gs4kdj


----------



## pixel (20 October 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Good news story in the AFR.
> 
> http://www.afr.com/technology/top-g...-batteries-a-tick-of-approval-20161017-gs4kdj




Thanks for that, S_C
Stressing that the first customer was Hackett's mate, and a tech nerd at that, may have put off a few investors. I know, it's hindsight, but it's always good to find an explanation after the chart showed an unexpected turn. No worries though - I got off in time when T/A told me to.


----------



## pixel (21 March 2017)

ASX questioned how long their cash reserves wold last, given current burn rate.
In light of RFX being one of three in the SA 3-horse race, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Most importantly, the Chart seems to support an optimistic outlook.





I hold a small speccie position. w8nc


----------



## pixel (31 March 2017)

Still waiting for the breakout, but the odds are improving inspite of low volume.


----------



## pixel (15 May 2017)

pixel said:


> Still waiting for the breakout, but the odds are improving inspite of low volume.



Today could be "it". The news last week suggest those technical hiccups have been overcome and installations have resumed. Supply orders for Microgrids on Pacific Islands are especially encouraging.







I'm accumulating with a stop level at 23c (on a Close Below basis)


----------



## pixel (6 November 2017)

after a long slide, the price seems to have stabilised. I bought last week on the strength of a Bullish MACD. Glad I did.
As an aside: Simon H. has started posting on HC. And we know how easily some punters "over there" can be swayed


----------



## pixel (21 December 2017)

A long line of 13c offers have just been taken out.
It appears we found a Higher Low.
I hold


----------



## pixel (29 December 2017)

I still hold.






2018 ought to be our year: Raff channel broken, MACD Bullish Divergence.
(fingers crossed  )


----------



## Knobby22 (29 December 2017)

So hard for Redflow being based in Australia, small market, no protection against Germany or USA.
If it is a goer I expect the company will be taken over by foreign interests. Cashflow negative so will be looking for cash again.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2018)

Happy New Year 
looks like we're starting in the right direction - both price and volume in synch.


----------



## pixel (4 January 2018)

Breakout Alert


----------



## pixel (4 January 2018)

17c seems to shape up as resistance - at least temporarily.
I am taking part profit hereabouts.


----------



## kid hustlr (4 January 2018)

Good trading Pix,

I liked the long set up but was very cautious of the  old support line you drew so my thinking was the classic break out was poor R:R. goes onto the watchlist though to see if it builds a strong base to really have a go at turning around


----------



## pixel (9 January 2018)

I considered yesterday's candle, especially after the gap up, too enthusiastic; therefore, I held fire as well. Set a few low bids just below the gao and am happy that they're filled. Old resistance should now turn into holding support. If it does, I'll stay and accumulate; otherwise, I'll exit again.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 January 2018)

That's a sharp run up in share price, i want Redflow to be successful and think they have the technology to be successful, its just that there seems to be broad reluctance from the media, suppliers, govt, business and the general solar public to embrace their products.


----------



## sptrawler (9 January 2018)

From an electricians perspective, Redflow has heaps more potential than lithium, in the home storage sense due to their ability to deep cycle.
From an investors perspective, they don't have Elon Musk and the S.A Government advertising for them. I think it is a much better product, but lithium is where the cut price cut throat action is happening, that is where Redflow has a problem. 
Also most other major producers are committed to lithium, so Redbank has to find a backer with credibility, that is where it becomes difficult
Batteries aren't the answer, in the long term, so at the the moment major political and industrials are backing the mainstream "lithium".
I personally think it will fall on its ar$e, but hey at the moment, it's having its day in the sun.

Redflow needs to get on board with a remote town, say in central NSW or Queensland, that is looking to go off grid and prove their viability.
One of the major drawbacks with lithium is, you can't deep discharge them, or you wreck them.
That is where Redflow shine, from what I've read.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 January 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Batteries aren't the answer, in the long term,



Not the whole answer but certainly a significant part of the answer ~ a panel or wind generator is useless as a 24/7 power source without a battery, its the storage that makes alternatives viable.



sptrawler said:


> Redflow needs to get on board with a remote town, say in central NSW or Queensland, that is looking to go off grid and prove their viability.




Agree - Norfolk Island would be perfect, lots of wind and solar, population 1500, thinking about it all those islands, King, Flinders, Lord Howe, Rotto, Straddie...
.


----------



## sptrawler (9 January 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Not the whole answer but certainly a significant part of the answer ~ a panel or wind generator is useless as a 24/7 power source without a battery, its the storage that makes alternatives viable.
> .




Absolutely, but a battery is still made from finite resources, and has a very limited lifespan.
Hey I'm not against batteries, I've got an electric bike, but they still are a stop gap until something long term comes along.
Batteries will be a big part of the renewable future, but in their present guise, they won't be the real solution.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2018)

According to today's announcement, the Thai factory is expected to produce consistently from June this year. That date will be the line in the sand for the market. Any spanner in the works, and the sp will dive. Otherwise, it should be a steady climb, especially if Marketing can find some willing clients. Lower production costs should also help.





I hold, waiting for a Higher High. 
Break below current support would be a deal breaker.


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2018)

IMO the other problem for Redflow, is corporate raiders, they have a good technology that someone else may like.
RFX is the sort of company, the Government should be giving a leg up to, to ensure the technology stays in Australian owned.
I don't hold RFX, but I'm watching.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2018)

sptrawler said:


> the Government should be giving a leg up



I agree wholeheartedly, but with our current Gov'mint, I doubt that will ever happen.
It won't buy votes in Queensland; it can't be used as a pretense "Look how we care about the Great Barrier Reef"; maybe an Indian Coal Miner buying it out would increase the chance.


----------



## HelloU (23 January 2018)

They manufacture the new stuff in Thailand


----------



## galumay (23 January 2018)

Interesting, I hadnt heard of this company previously.


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2018)

HelloU said:


> They manufacture the new stuff in Thailand



They have to try to reduce costs, to make them price competitive against lithium products, economies of scale is a problem.


----------



## HelloU (23 January 2018)

yep, coz the previous USA plant was too expensive......my point is more aimed at suggested use of aussie tax-payers money as support.........(without wanting to discuss who else gets support)....


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2018)

HelloU said:


> yep, coz the previous USA plant was too expensive......my point is more aimed at suggested use of aussie tax-payers money as support.........(without wanting to discuss who else gets support)....



I wasn't suggesting direct subsidies, maybe when a Government funded renewable (solar/wind) installations are built, all types of batteries could be used, then useful comparisons could be made.
Rather than just opting for the cheapest tender, every time.


----------



## galumay (1 February 2018)

Saw a link to this video interview with Simon Hackett today, worth watching.


----------



## pixel (13 March 2018)

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01961079
According to today's news, the stacks from the new Thai factory are ready to roll out to customers. All we need now are lots of customers to roll them out to.
I hesitated a tick too long and missed the buy. Hopefully, I'll get another chance on pullback.


----------



## pixel (9 April 2018)

Another dip and bounce. Will it succeed this time? Technically, the ducks line up:
Bullish MACD, breakout with high volume, and falling trendline/channel top also broken.
I am waiting for a pullback showing me the current support, or at least confirmation that this time it's more than a one-day wonder.


----------



## pixel (26 April 2018)

I find this 10c cap raising very disappointing.
After recently trading above 15c, 10c feels like throwing good money after bad.
The first batch has already been issued to big instos. It will lead to a sizeable dilution.
Therefore, I sold my entire holding into the Open @14c. 
(Doesn't mean I can't change my mind and buy them back later at a lower price...)


----------



## Astalavista (24 May 2018)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> *Re: RFX - Redflow*
> 
> Looks very interesting there Cyn, I'd be one to wait a while for some more solid results before buying in, if at all. I usually like new tech stories but closer to production/mass profits, even if the price is often higher. Had a look through their presentation, a bit too light on numbers as of yet, if they release one with expected profits etc (probably they don't even have the margins etc estimated accurately enough to bother making promises, good stuff, underpromise and over deliver).
> 
> ...



This is not virtual tech it is boots on the ground building stuff. Proof is in market support for product, better than musk in ways, just needs to leap from the shadows to consumers while having solid trust at market here. 
Hard to argue with science, though Henry ford did a good job of that more than a century ago. We still live with the legacy. Eventually it will work and this crew have a big key. Hoping market trusts.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 May 2018)

Astalavista said:


> This is not virtual tech it is boots on the ground building stuff. Proof is in market support for product, better than musk in ways, just needs to leap from the shadows to consumers while having solid trust at market here.
> Hard to argue with science, though Henry ford did a good job of that more than a century ago. We still live with the legacy. Eventually it will work and this crew have a big key. Hoping market trusts.




Hello - you are quoting a post from 2010.  

There has been some discussion about Redflow over the years since, consensus is that the tech is ok its just the execution has failed and the media seems determined to totally ignore Redflow and flow batteries in general, or basically anything thats not Tesla.

Im half keen to buy back in, i did make money last time..


----------



## citac (13 February 2019)

Redflow getting some air time with the Thai Government, Installing an off grid system in a national park. 

Quarterly Cash flow out today 

Redflow Ltd December Quarterly report and Appendix 4C

Redflow Limited (ASX:RFX) present commentary on activities during Q2 FY19, accompanied by the 

Appendix 4C for same period.
Highlights
Further sales orders received in key target markets during the quarter  
Manufacturing milestone hit for monthly battery production in December   
Senior executive team strengthened with appointment of a new Chief Deployment Officer  
R&D rebate of $1.75 million received in January 2019

im sitting at a loss on this.


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

*Redflow to deploy zinc-bromine flow batteries in China under collaboration with ZbestPower*
_
Redflow (ASX: RFX) will deploy a large 100 kilowatt hour zinc-bromine flow battery storage solution as part of Haidong Transportation Group’s smart grid project in China’s Qinghai Province.


The deployment follows a collaboration agreement between Redflow and China-based flow battery company ZbestPower Co Ltd.


“Having strengthened our intellectual property protection for the China market and reviewing several partnership opportunities over the past 12 months, we are delighted to have signed a collaboration agreement with ZbestPower,” Redflow chief executive officer Tim Harris said.


“ZbestPower and Redflow will jointly benefit from this collaboration, with the Haidong Transportation Group’s smart grid project a key springboard to develop further projects in China.” More...
_
RFX had a big volume spike on the news but if volume spikes are used as an indicator for a potential buy, care needs to be taken to make sure the money flow isn't on the way out. As you can see the Twiggs Money Flow weekly (and daily, not illustrated) is showing an outflow.


----------



## rederob (20 May 2019)

Ann said:


> RFX had a big volume spike on the news but if volume spikes are used as an indicator for a potential buy, care needs to be taken to make sure the money flow isn't on the way out. As you can see the Twiggs Money Flow weekly (and daily, not illustrated) is showing an outflow.



Could be start of a long term rise as Redflow is now cashed up, has a great manufacturing facility in Thailand, and is delivering batteries to order.
Significantly de-risked now and fundamentally sound.


----------



## Calvin27 (2 June 2020)

Ann said:


> Having strengthened our intellectual property protection for the China market




Not sure that is a wise move. I guess they don't have much of a choice given everyone is in tesla lalaland.


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2020)

Calvin27 said:


> Not sure that is a wise move. I guess they don't have much of a choice given everyone is in tesla lalaland.



They are still struggling to get traction, great technology, limited opportunities and expensive compared to competition.
Unless they can get it down to cost and size suitable for residential uses, I think it will continue to struggle, a shame really because it actually makes a lot more sense than lithium batteries.
Just my opinion.


----------



## galumay (2 June 2020)

Agree, sptrawler, love the product, but the business does not appeal.


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2020)

galumay said:


> Agree, sptrawler, love the product, but the business does not appeal.



Yes i think they will always be a niche market player, unless they can make a product small enough for residential application.
My son wants to go off grid, he emailed them , didn't even get a reply.
The fact it can be discharged 100%, as opposed to lithiums 50%, gives it a huge advantage, but it still isn't attractive on price/size.
As you say galumay, not an attractive investment ATM.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 June 2020)

sptrawler said:


> They are still struggling to get traction, great technology, limited opportunities and expensive compared to competition.
> 
> Unless they can get it down to cost and size suitable for residential uses, I think it will continue to struggle, a shame really because it actually makes a lot more sense than lithium batteries.



That about sums it up. Beta versus VHS, perhaps

Not going to happen in residential, but looking at 'sweet spots'
- Energy-focussed applications
- Frequent cycling
- Warm climates that rapidly degrade other batteries

which can be telco and tower operators, remote area and commercial/ industrial.

Currently, offering an entitlement issue, for 1 share for every 1 share held at 7pm (Sydney time) Tuesday, 16 June 2020 at an issue price of 2.5 cents per new share.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Timing is a heck of a thing, i put some effort into it and get good results overall, RFX trading @ around the 40c level recently and looking strong, Z-Cell revealed today and getting a bit of media coverage and looking pretty cool.
> ....
> Simon Hackett on the other hand looking a little to casual, like a self made millionaire who just really dosent care.



a few years down the track and there's a 1 for 2 Entitlement Issue, kicking off at all of* 2.5c a share*


> the Company’s largest shareholder, Simon Hackett, will be subscribing for $450,000 of entitlements under the current Entitlement Offer. Mr Hackett has been a major shareholder and customer of Redflow for the past six years. He continues to have a significant role in the technical development of Redflow’s energy storage solution through his current System Integration Architect role



meantime, good to see that the learning curve continues:
_Redflow is not wasting the period while we are impacted by the COVID-19 pandemic. Rather, we have decided to use this period to materially accelerate completion of our next generation zinc bromide flow battery (Gen3 Battery). The Gen3 Battery will include a new electrode stack design, a new electronics board and an updated tank design. 
The Gen3 Battery will be delivered at a significantly lower cost than our current battery and will provide the platform for a volume manufactured battery and a better customer proposition in a competitive market._
!


----------



## So_Cynical (30 June 2020)

I started this thread almost 10 years ago, RFX still looking for traction, profits and acceptance, a real shame because the tech is brilliant and needed.

Simon is still a believer.
~


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2020)

trading halt .. _necessary for the Company to evaluate its ability to place the shortfall and consider options if the shortfall cannot be placed_

_Dommage_; was doing OK , in that it lifted off the 2.5c level (eventually)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 July 2020)

RFX received acceptances which totals $4.899 million for its recent Entitlement Offer (priced at 2.5c). The level of acceptances was lower than the $6.25 million that Redflow had aimed to raise and we will look to place some or all of the Shortfall over the next 90 days.

Having considered Redflow's growth plans, the Directors have determined that the applications received from shareholders under the Entitlement Offer, combined with $3.4 million cash at bank (as at 30 June 2020) and an expected R&D tax rebate for FY2020 will provide sufficient funding to meaningfully pursue Redflow strategy, with a *primary focus on the accelerated development of the new Gen3 battery.*

With the available resources and recognising the challenges caused by the COVID19 pandemic, Redflow will:
- Narrow its future sales focus and business development activity to support key markets (notably in Africa and our customers in Australia and New Zealand) and key applications where our energy storage batteries have achieved significant traction to date;
- Continue with development of Redflow battery enhanced features such as external housing, and Standby Power Supply mode;
- Focus development and testing for Gen3 using our Thailand and Brisbane facilities;
- Incur expenditure on retooling for volume production of Gen3 batteries based mainly on the achievement of further sales traction; and
- Continue to maintain the cost containment measures currently in place and pursue all other cost savings measures where it is prudent to do so.

_- and live to see another day. Up  a bit today (from the nadir, one hopes)



_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

The Redflow Group delivered $1.95 million (FY19: $0.8 million) revenue for the year.  After a very strong first half result, final year revenue was impacted by the COVID19 pandemic and the ability to progress and finalise sales in key markets.

Overall the group saw a decrease in the loss after income tax from $11.6 million in FY2019 to $10.0 million in FY2020, predominantly as a result of the increased revenue and receipt of a $2.0 million R&D tax incentive. 

Additionally, Redflow has made the strategic decision to realise a write-down of current inventory of  finished goods and raw materials, a result of the accelerated Gen3 battery development and the immediate expensing of a portion of the overheads for the Thailand facility due to the moderation of production.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 September 2020)

RFX hasn't been this high since the March Covid sell-off


----------



## sptrawler (25 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> RFX hasn't been this high since the March Covid sell-off
> 
> 
> View attachment 112239



I tend to think with the pressure coming on for the introduction of home based storage, Redflow will be one to watch, IMO it is the best technology currently available for home storage.
Might be well worth accumulating a few IMO.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2020)

trouble in argybargyland

_there has been further engagement with the non-Board endorsed candidate, Hunter Jiang, by way of written exchange of information._

Under Mr Jiang's proposal:
- _Mr Jiang and two new directors nominated by him would takeover the Redflow Board and executive management; _
_- In lieu of salary, the new Board will issue Mr Jiang 250 million “in the money” options, exercisable at $0.02 per option, at any time within 5 years of date of grant; 
- Redflow would contribute its intellectual property to a Chinese based joint venture company in exchange for a minority equity interest in that Chinese company (to be negotiated but maximum 30%);  
- the Chinese JV company would raise funding, outsource manufacturing to one or more third party Chinese manufacturers and sell China-made Redflow batteries in China and elsewhere; and _
_- Redflow shareholders will receive no immediate consideration in return for the loss of ownership of its IP, be potentially substantially diluted should Mr Jiang exercise the options that will be issued to him by the new Board, and will receive no consideration for the transfer of Board and management control.     _ 

_Accordingly, to secure a Board recommendation, the Board would need to satisfy itself that there was a reasonable basis for the new strategic direction, the key risks (particularly implementation risk) were understood, there were appropriate risk management measures in place and the new strategy was demonstrably more favourable than the current strategy. _
_ 
As *parts of the written information provided to Redflow were unclear and in parts contradictory,* Redflow reached out to Mr Jiang for a meeting to clarify Redflow's understanding. However, Mr Jiang has declined to engage further on the basis that he considered that a 'full, complete proposal' had already been provided.  Board assessment Subject to that qualification, set out in the Schedule is a high level overview of the Board's understanding of the key features of the Jiang Proposal and its present assessment based on the information provided to date.   

Based on that information, the Board considers that the Jiang Proposal is not sufficiently well formed or supported by objective or verifiable information, to provide the Board with the reasonable basis required to recommend to shareholders to abandon its current strategy in favour of the Jiang Proposal. _

_In addition, based on the responses to date, the Board has *reservations that its outstanding concerns can or will be adequately addressed* by Mr Jiang. _

QUITE


----------



## sptrawler (17 November 2020)

Sounds like the gunfight at o.k coral, talk about hostile offer._  _Hopefully this brings clarity to the board.

I don't hold.


----------



## qldfrog (18 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I tend to think with the pressure coming on for the introduction of home based storage, Redflow will be one to watch, IMO it is the best technology currently available for home storage.
> Might be well worth accumulating a few IMO.



as usual, if any chance of being good and still in OZ, purchased by the middle kingdom
equality of outcome......


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2021)

sleeping then  ...
an ASX  query yesterday

_No _
_Not applicable_
_Unaware_
_In compliance_


----------



## sptrawler (22 January 2021)

Might be worth putting them back on the watch list.


----------



## qldfrog (24 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Might be worth putting them back on the watch list.



Was actually thinking about their underperformance. whatever their merit, with the current narrative, they should have a crazy PE you know: green, power, batteries, new deal blablabla


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> . whatever their merit, with the current narrative, they should have a crazy PE



(someone is) working on it.  another 15% climb today, now $0.040


----------



## qldfrog (25 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> (someone is) working on it.  another 15% climb today, now $0.040



I could be the one😁


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> (someone is) working on it.  another 15% climb today, now $0.040



I bought in, nothing wrong with the technology, so hopefully they are getting traction in the market.


----------



## sptrawler (26 January 2021)

Just found this article on redflow, sounds like they may have come up with a way to reduce purchase cost, which was the main stumbling block when compared with lithium based batteries.





						Redflow – Sustainable Energy Storage
					






					redflow.com
				




I do hold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> ... a way to reduce purchase cost, which was the main stumbling block when compared with lithium based batteries.



But they are up against the Li-ion companies, where costs are being driven down all the time.

From elsewhere (mainly EV, but the sheer size of players makes it hard for RFX):
_CATL wants to massively expand its production capacities for battery cells, to 230 GWh this year and to 1,200 GWh in 2025. In parallel, the Chinese battery manufacturer is aiming to expand to Japan, Indonesia, the USA and Europe.

The report came from the German business publication Handelsblatt on CATL’s plans. According to a chart in the publication, CATL wants to increase its production capacity between 2020 and 2025 in the following stages: 110 GWh (2020), 230 GWh (2021), 380 GWh (2022), 540 GWh (2023), 830 GWh (2024) and 1,200 GWh (2025).

So far, it is unclear whether the manufacturer achieved its 2020 targets. The most recent annual statistics are from 2019, a year in which the Chinese company reached 32.5 GWh . With that capacity, CATL topped the list of largest battery cell manufacturers in 2019, ahead of Japan’s Panasonic (28.1 GWh) and South Korea’s LG Chem (12.4 GWh). The group’s success is mainly due to its strong position in the domestic market. CATL’s market share there grew to more than 51 per cent in 2019.

However, there are indications that the particular economic conditions of the first half of 2020 have shaken up the balance of power in the already dynamic electric vehicle battery market. Figures from SNE Research revealed over the summer that South Korean electric vehicle battery manufacturers more than doubled their market share between January and July 2020. In general, the market shrank 16.8 per cent from 64.1 to 53.3 GWh of capacity in the Corona-induced tough first seven months of the year.

At CATL, the expansion of production capacity is to be accompanied by expansion to Japan, Indonesia, the USA and Europe, with Germany playing a key role in the European market............._
https://www.electrive.com/2021/01/06/catl-t...acity-for-2021/


----------



## galumay (28 January 2021)

I just think the whole sector is in the too hard basket, so many of the current 'renewable' technologies have appalling environmental costs, solar being the worst, lithium batteries are hugely problematic, heavy, highly environmentally damaging and costly, Redflow batteries at least are reasonably friendly from an environmental perspective. I also see the whole sector as being very dynamic and subject to massive disruption - I really doubt EV's or Solar or local storage are the likely long term solutions. I think its probable that some new actually clean technology will be developed in the next decade.

Hence they all fail one of my metrics, do I have reasonable certainty that this business will still be viable in 10 years.


----------



## qldfrog (28 January 2021)

galumay said:


> I just think the whole sector is in the too hard basket, so many of the current 'renewable' technologies have appalling environmental costs, solar being the worst, lithium batteries are hugely problematic, heavy, highly environmentally damaging and costly, Redflow batteries at least are reasonably friendly from an environmental perspective. I also see the whole sector as being very dynamic and subject to massive disruption - I really doubt EV's or Solar or local storage are the likely long term solutions. I think its probable that some new actually clean technology will be developed in the next decade.
> 
> Hence they all fail one of my metrics, do I have reasonable certainty that this business will still be viable in 10 years.



but who cares fact as long as the narrative is right, look at tesla?


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2021)

The thing with flow batteries, they can be discharged to 0% and not have any adverse effect, if lithium batteries are heavily discharged, it reduces their lifespan considerably.
So in a static situation where movement isn't a concern, having a 10Kw/hr flow battery gives you pretty close to 10Kw/hrs, with lithium in reality a 10Kw/hr battery is really only probably a 6Kw/hr if you want it to last.
Just my understanding of it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

but Vanadium has to be 99.99% pure.  ... or higher


(isn't Tesla an Esperanto word for Matterhorn?)


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2021)

Thats true, but do you want house batteries that have to be replaced every 10years, or maybe never, just refurbished on site


----------



## Country Lad (28 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Was actually thinking about their underperformance. whatever their merit, with the current narrative, they should have a crazy PE you know: green, power, batteries, new deal blablabla



Lithium batteries are acknowledged everywhere – cars, RVs, homes, even the electricity grid. The problem for RFX is that “Redflex” or products ZCell and ZBM2 are not synonymous with anything and appear to onlookers as having specialised purpose.

A bit like a good product appearing to look for a market.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

and state premiers pick up the phone to Musk / Cannon- Brookes but not Hackett


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2021)

from the 2019 (21 Nov) AGM for Redflex


> ... as a business we must recognise that whilst the overall market for energy storage has increased significantly and continues to grow, the intensity of competition - particularly from Lithium - has intensified. Bloomberg New Energy Finance notes that the volume weighted price of the average Lithium Ion battery pack fell by 85% from 2010-18.
> 
> Like it or not, the reality of our market is now that many areas of the energy storage now use Lithium,  and Lithium prices ,  as their core reference point.


----------



## galumay (28 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> but who cares fact as long as the narrative is right, look at tesla?




True, from a speculators viewpoint I guess narrative is more important!


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2021)

galumay said:


> True, from a speculators viewpoint I guess narrative is more important!



Very true, until the Government has to wear the cost for helping put in the batteries, then they have to wear the fallout from the electorate when the voters have to replace them.
Giving a surfing analogy, everyone is sitting on a board watching the horizon, the rise on the horizon shows, everyone turns their board and gets ready.
Then when it is time to go, some go the older smarter ones say no it just isnt quite right.
At the moment with house batteries the wave is still forming IMO.
That is just my take on it.
With cars lithium wins hands down, with huge bulk storage the same lithium wins hands down, with domestic house use Im not so sure.
The critical factor will be the charge and discharge rate and its suitability for grid intergration.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 January 2021)

Flow batteries are perfectly suited to solar storage, the sun shines during the day and the flow battery releases its stored solar during the evening peak, cheap to make and easy to use with many more discharge cycles than lithium, perfect for local distribution.

The market is still very immature, globally smart grids are still to come - we are 20 years into the 3rd industrial revolution, 20 or 30 years to go.


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> Flow batteries are perfectly suited to solar storage, the sun shines during the day and the flow battery releases its stored solar during the evening peak, cheap to make and easy to use with many more discharge cycles than lithium, perfect for local distribution.
> 
> The market is still very immature, globally smart grids are still to come - we are 20 years into the 3rd industrial revolution, 20 or 30 years to go.



Spot on IMO. Also deeper discharge cycle.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

Redflow Limited (ASX: RFX) is pleased to announce that it has partnered with Optus to deploy Redflow batteries as part of the Australian Government’s *Mobile Network Hardening Program*. The Minister for Communications, Urban Infrastructure, Cities and the Arts, the Hon Paul Fletcher, visited Redflow’s Brisbane headquarters to launch the initiative, which is funded in part by the Government’s bushfire relief package. 


> Minister Fletcher, said: _I welcome the fact that Redflow’s innovative Australian technology is being used by Optus in their mobile base station battery upgrades, funded under the Morrison Government’s Strengthening Telecommunications Against Natural Disasters (STAND) program_.




Earlier this week, Optus installed its first Redflow battery system under the Government program at a black spot site in Lexton, Victoria.  It is planning to deploy Redflow batteries in at least 56 black spot sites as part of the program. Optus has also used Redflow batteries in the environmentally sensitive Daintree Forest in Queensland since 2019.

_6 month, daily chart_


----------



## sptrawler (11 February 2021)

Optus to roll out Redflow batteries in their mobile network infrastructure. This is the sort of break Redflow need IMO, to be able to showcase the advantages, now all we need hope is that they work well. 😂 
I do hold.
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 February 2021)

hit 10c today ... a 30+% lift

_1. No
2. Not Applicable
3, Redflow notes its announcement on 11 February 2021 was positively received at the time. 
4. In compliance




_


----------



## Colm Doc (18 February 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Very true, until the Government has to wear the cost for helping put in the batteries, then they have to wear the fallout from the electorate when the voters have to replace them.
> Giving a surfing analogy, everyone is sitting on a board watching the horizon, the rise on the horizon shows, everyone turns their board and gets ready.
> Then when it is time to go, some go the older smarter ones say no it just isnt quite right.
> At the moment with house batteries the wave is still forming IMO.
> ...



Another advantage with the flow batteries is they have a low fire risk. I honestly don’t know how lithium batteries can be approved for domestic housing because of the fire risk🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Colm Doc (18 February 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Optus to roll out Redflow batteries in their mobile network infrastructure. This is the sort of break Redflow need IMO, to be able to showcase the advantages, now all we need hope is that they work well. 😂
> I do hold.
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4



Yes, great news. This should bring in some revenue and maybe help further develop the Gen3 battery . Also a holder.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

up 80% this day, nudging 10c

Redflow signs its largest global battery sale to supply energy storage in California 
*Highlights*:

Largest single sale and deployment of Redflow batteries globally
2MWh energy storage system comprising 192 Zinc-bromine flow batteries to be provided to Anaergia for Rialto Bioenergy Facility in California
More than US$1.2 million (excluding taxes) to be received by Redflow for the system
Establishes Redflow’s presence in California, where substantial opportunities exist to offer energy storage solutions to the Californian and US energy market


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 March 2021)

As  part of their largest commercial deal to date, signing a $1.5 million deal to provide 192 _*zinc bromine *_flow batteries to California based technology company Anaergia, Redflow will provide the  batteries to support two megawatt hours of energy storage at Anaergia's  microgrid at its Rialto Bioenergy Facility in San Bernardino County.The  microgrid project was partly funded by a grant from the California  Energy Commission. It consists of a 2 megawatt biogas-fuelled  cogeneration unit and a microgrid control system.

Anaergia chief operating officer Yaniz Scherson said Redflow's batteries suited the Rialto project, which once completed will be North America's largest landfill-diverted waste digester facility. The waste facility will convert about 700 tonnes per day of organic waste and 300 tonnes per  day of biosolids from the Los Angeles region into renewable natural gas and Class A fertiliser. 


> _Anaergia selected the Redflow zinc bromine flow batteries because they are uniquely suited to meet the demands of the Rialto site_, he said.




The Redflow 10 kilowatt hour batteries will allow the waste facility to store and [then] supply up to 2 megawatt hours of energy daily from 4pm to 9pm, during the peak tariff period.  Under the contract, Redflow will receive more than US$1.2 million ($1.5 million) (excluding taxes) for the system.

Redflow managing director Tim Harris said the contract with Anaergia would allow the company to establish a  presence in California and the wider US energy market.


> _It is a bit of a watershed for us and the flow battery. The US market is potentially enormous. ...California is really taking the leadership with renewable energy and the Biden administration has also been a real shot in the arm for the sector. We are very excited about the potential for Redflow in California and the   broader US market._




California has committed to *decarbonising *its  electricity grid by 2045, which will require between 45 gigawatts and 55  gigawatts of battery storage. This is more than 150 times California's current operating energy storage built since 2010.


----------



## Colm Doc (10 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> As  part of their largest commercial deal to date, signing a $1.5 million deal to provide 192 _*zinc bromine *_flow batteries to California based technology company Anaergia, Redflow will provide the  batteries to support two megawatt hours of energy storage at Anaergia's  microgrid at its Rialto Bioenergy Facility in San Bernardino County.The  microgrid project was partly funded by a grant from the California  Energy Commission. It consists of a 2 megawatt biogas-fuelled  cogeneration unit and a microgrid control system.
> 
> Anaergia chief operating officer Yaniz Scherson said Redflow's batteries suited the Rialto project, which once completed will be North America's largest landfill-diverted waste digester facility. The waste facility will convert about 700 tonnes per day of organic waste and 300 tonnes per  day of biosolids from the Los Angeles region into renewable natural gas and Class A fertiliser.
> 
> ...



Ironic that the batteries are now produced in Thailand not Mexico.


----------



## orr (11 March 2021)

Does RFX's  cost/kwh(do your own math) of storage  give people here pause for thought as to how viable future expansion is for this company??? 
In the nexxt few years Lithium ion at the cell level should be edgeing to $60US/kwh...


----------



## Colm Doc (11 March 2021)

orr said:


> Does RFX's  cost/kwh(do your own math) of storage  give people here pause for thought as to how viable future expansion is for this company???
> In the nexxt few years Lithium ion at the cell level should be edgeing to $60US/kwh...



Zinc bromine flow batteries have a longer life span and no risk of starting a fire unlike lithium.


----------



## sptrawler (11 March 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Zinc bromine flow batteries have a longer life span and no risk of starting a fire unlike lithium.



Also check out depth of discharge, is a 10kw/hr lithium battery a 10kw/hr battery?
Or does depth of discharge worries make it in reality a 5kw/hr battery.
So many have so much to say, yet know so little IMO.
The other issue is end of life, the flow battery can easily be refurbished, which makes it ideal for domestic and static installations IMO.
For those who know little and say a lot, some reading to help get the knowledge in phase with the rhetoric, the article is in laymans terms so should be easy to follow. 
I do hold.








						Why depth of discharge matters in solar battery storage system selection | Solar Choice
					

Depth of discharge (DoD) is one of the key figures to keep in mind when selecting batteries for a solar energy system. What is depth of discharge and how should [...]Read more




					www.solarchoice.net.au


----------



## Colm Doc (12 March 2021)

Only 2% of lithium batteries get recycled,


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Only 2% of lithium batteries get recycled,



Lithium is great for mobile applications, high density small size, but that isn't what is needed in a static situation where size doesn't matter.

What is needed there is depth of discharge and end of life renewal.
There is no point IMO, of paying $10k for a 10kw battery that really can only take a 50% depth of discharge and has to be replaced in 10 years.
Maybe @orr can explain the benefit?


----------



## Colm Doc (12 March 2021)

Yes, hopefully RFX use their new income to accelerate the gen3 development and can produce a smaller cheaper flow battery system. (Maybe more competitive for domestic housing solar storage) 🤞🏻


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Yes, hopefully RFX use their new income to accelerate the gen3 development and can produce a smaller cheaper flow battery system. (Maybe more competitive for domestic housing solar storage) 🤞🏻



Yes that will be the trick an easily regenerated battery onsite, is a much better outcome than a complete swap out, which lithium are.
We are at the very beginning of the journey and there will be many changes on the way, but having to replace a whole battery bank every 10 years wont work, which is the very reason solar HWS have never taken off.
People don't want to spend $4,000 to save $2,000 of electricity, only to have to spend $4,000 again in 10 years to replace the solar HWS.
Simple really, most people want to spend the money once, IMO they wont mind if they have to spend a few dollars to have the electrolyte filtered and strained every 10 years.
It would be a bit like a 10 year service on the car.
Hopefully that is what the flow battery will provide, if it does Redflow are on a winner, if it doesn't Redflow are a dud.
Just my opinion and as I have said I do hold.


----------



## orr (12 March 2021)

As long as you guy's are happy with your conclusions...
but for me RFX is giving 10kwh of storage at US$6250 as per their announcement 09/03/21.  US$625/kwh grid scale.

It is interesting that a picture in the link by Trawler above shows a stack of Aquion sodium ion battery's;  non flamable 100% DOD, minimal degredation, Bill Gates invested in the company, manufacturing facility in a repurposed Sony TV factory in Pennsylvania?  ... Hows it trading these days??

I'll give more credence to Jeff Dahn on the life time durability of Grid installed Lithium who puts it at 20yrs. (need a link Trawler?)

As we write here and now Hornsdale has and is doing a ROI of >30%... That appears pretty beneficial to me.

At RFX's current costs they're playing to a small audience.
so go you traders....


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2021)

orr said:


> As long as you guy's are happy with your conclusions...
> but for me RFX is giving 10kwh of storage at US$6250 as per their announcement 09/03/21.  US$625/kwh grid scale.
> 
> It is interesting that a picture in the link by Trawler above shows a stack of Aquion sodium ion battery's;  non flamable 100% DOD, minimal degredation, Bill Gates invested in the company, manufacturing facility in a repurposed Sony TV factory in Pennsylvania?  ... Hows it trading these days??
> ...



It is very early days and as we know lithium is the goto battery ATM, I think flow batteries will always be a niche player compared to lithium, but hopefully they get some traction in the market place and do ok.
It is going to be a very big market, so who knows what the end outcome will be, I have a lot more MCR, IGO and BHP than RFX, but it is worth a small dabble, I got in a 4c so up 93% ATM so I'm not concerned yet.
I think the flow batteries might be popular in remote locations, due to their robustness and not having a problem with being run dead flat on a regular basis.
Farmers etc may like a battery that can give 10kw, rather than having to buy 20kw of batteries to get 10kw of usable storage, but hey who knows definitely not me.
My oldest son has bought 100acres and is going to be of grid, so I might be able to give some feedback, when he has it up and running.


----------



## qldfrog (12 March 2021)

sptrawler said:


> , which is the very reason solar HWS have never taken off.
> People don't want to spend $4,000 to save $2,000 of electricity, only to have to spend $4,000 again in 10 years to replace the solar HWS.



off subject but: installed a HWS, passive on the roof tank 21y ago in Brisbane hinterland, tightened a loose nut 1 y ago, cleaned glass every 2 y or so, and was still doing a great job when I sold the place 5m ago...
10y is not a normal life for a solar HWS


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2021)

10 years wouldn't want to be the norm, but most people do sod all maintenance, don't replace the sacrificial anode etc.
I have a 'freeloader gas HWS', that came with the house, it is 20 years old still going strong( change the anode every 7 years ), but when it fails I will be going solar. 
I think in Australia either solar HWS or solar panels and heat pump HWS are the go, but when I talk to people they all say the same thing, they cost too much, that is the point I was making.


----------



## Colm Doc (15 March 2021)

Has anyone taken a look at Clearvue Technologies? An interesting product almost at commercial point, could be worth a punt in the renewables sector. Thoughts?


----------



## sptrawler (15 March 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Has anyone taken a look at Clearvue Technologies? An interesting product almost at commercial point, could be worth a punt in the renewables sector. Thoughts?



Interesting product, a lot will depend on the cost and how much generation/m2, but there will be a market, if it's financially attractive IMO.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2021)

a Trading Halt, for (another) Capital Raising


_- gotta get those sales, team._


----------



## Colm Doc (23 June 2021)

I thought they had good cash reserve and should have some income from the California deal, why are they raising capital?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> I thought they had good cash reserve and should have some income from the California deal, why are they raising capital?



Redflow Undertakes Capital Raising to Support Growth 

Key Highlights:
• Capital raising comprises:
o $5 million investment by US based New Technology Capital Group, LLC; and 
o A 1 for 4 pro rata non-renounceable entitlement offer at 6.4c to raise up to $17.71 million (before costs) if fully subscribed
• New Technology Capital Group may provide additional funding of $5 million 
• Funding to underpin growth, supporting pursuit of business development opportunities, key projects, completion of Gen3 battery development and general working capital requirements
• Redflow’s Board fully supports the Entitlement Offer and its Directors have each agreed to participate


_Flow batteries keep the energy flowin’ more reliably …that’s why they’re good for grid storage and that’s why we’re investing $$ in them! Cleaner, more efficient energy for all_… , 
- Jennifer M. Granholm; US Secretary of Energy


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2021)

the aim is now to focus on the USA. I guess having the 3rd Gen technology and existing Thailand plant derisks it to a certain extent, in the eye of new investors



> _Following the significant interest generated from the announcement of the 2 MWh sale with Anaergia in California on 9 March 2021, Redflow is now engaged across a number of promising sales opportunities in the US market which would have a material positive impact on the Company._






> _Redflow believes that the US energy storage market provides a substantial opportunity that warrants significant further focus and investment.  This will be a key focus of Redflow’s activity and expenditure over the next 12 months.  Planned initiatives include business development resourcing and activities, battery certification (including UL certification for Gen3), operational support and opportunities for local sourcing of materials. _


----------



## sptrawler (24 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the aim is now to focus on the USA. I guess having the 3rd Gen technology and existing Thailand plant derisks it to a certain extent, in the eye of new investors



I guess they have to scale up production, they appear to gaining a small amount of traction in the market, if that traction increases and sales improve production capacity will cause a bottle neck.
From the investor presentation, the production facility is definitely no mega factory, that's the problem when you are starting from scratch without a bottomless pit of money.
Whether to participate or not, is the question, will there be a consolidation at a later date?
So many questions, so few answers, the joys of investing. 😂

From the prospectus, it appears the issue price is 0.059c per share, not 0.064 as you mentioned @Dona Ferentes , 1 for 4 with an attached option at 10c expiring 30/6/2022.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 June 2021)

sptrawler said:


> ... the joys of investing. 😂
> 
> From the prospectus, it appears the issue price is 0.059c per share, not 0.064 as you mentioned @Dona Ferentes , 1 for 4 with an attached option at 10c expiring 30/6/2022.



Yep, thanks for picking that up. 👍


----------



## Colm Doc (24 June 2021)

Thanks, I’m still not sure. They have a job in California which should bring in some income.


----------



## sptrawler (24 June 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> Thanks, I’m still not sure. They have a job in California which should bring in some income.



It is definitely an each way bet IMO, they could do well or they could down the swanny, I guess it depends how much exposure you want? The old risk and reward scenario.
I will probably buy in, my entry price was 4c, so not a lot of money in my case.


----------



## Colm Doc (3 July 2021)

Has anyone taken a look at Redflow’s entitlement offer? Any current holders considering the offer? I think I like the direction the company is going but I’m not sure if the share price will follow.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2021)

Colm Doc said:


> ... the direction the company is going but I’m not sure if the share price will follow.



There was an Announcement about the US, with a heap of caveats: _"early stages", "incomplete" ,  "confidential", " no assurance " , "at various stages of maturity."_



> _RFX named in a Request for Information issued by a large listed US corporate as an approved supplier of flow batteries on a preliminary basis. The listed US corporate which has issued the RFI has publicly committed to sourcing 100% of its global power needs through renewable energy and through the RFI is seeking proposals from power developers to help provide that energy using Redflow batteries.   _





> _If Redflow is ultimately selected, the proposed scope of work as contained in the RFI has the potential to be material to Redflow. Redflow is pleased with this further validation of the US market opportunity.   _


----------



## Colm Doc (3 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> There was an Announcement about the US, with a heap of caveats: _"early stages", "incomplete" ,  "confidential", " no assurance " , "at various stages of maturity."_



It sounds like you’re not that confident with that announcement, I think I will wait until closer to the closing date to see how the share price moves before I make a decision. Thanks 👍


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2021)

Waiting until closer to the closing date is a sensible idea, especially with BPay. The offer will stay open.

RFX states: _Investors and shareholders are advised that the opportunity is speculative and there is no assurance or certainty that it will be realised or that any agreement or transaction will eventuate. Accordingly, market participants should not place undue weight on the existence of this opportunity in making investment decisions in relation to Redflow shares_.

As I understand it, there are 3 or 4 major flow battery companies, and of course the Li-ion brigade is ever present. _"The RFI is seeking proposals from power developers to help provide that energy" ... _from RFX and, one would asume, the competition


----------



## mullokintyre (20 July 2021)

RFX hammered today.
February euphoria seems to have worn off.
Be nice if I could pick some up around the 28 mark of last year before the big jump.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Waiting until closer to the closing date is a sensible idea, especially with BPay. The offer will stay open.
> 
> RFX states: _Investors and shareholders are advised that the opportunity is speculative and there is no assurance or certainty that it will be realised or that any agreement or transaction will eventuate. Accordingly, market participants should not place undue weight on the existence of this opportunity in making investment decisions in relation to Redflow shares_.
> 
> As I understand it, there are 3 or 4 major flow battery companies, and of course the Li-ion brigade is ever present. _"The RFI is seeking proposals from power developers to help provide that energy" ... _from RFX and, one would asume, the competition



Interesting, I never received a prospectus, maybe a glitch, maybe they don't have my email or postal address.


----------



## Colm Doc (21 July 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Interesting, I never received a prospectus, maybe a glitch, maybe they don't have my email or postal address.



The offer expires on 30/7


----------



## Colm Doc (21 July 2021)

Can someone help me understand something about RFX’s entitlement offer?  There’s 1 for every 4 shares held at $0.059 but what is the attached option exercisable at $0.10 about? Thanks


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Interesting, I never received a prospectus, maybe a glitch, maybe they don't have my email or postal address.



If you log into the share registry, boardroom.com.au and enter your HIN plus a few other details, you should be able to see the prospectus, and download your personal prefilled one. The document was sent to shareholders on 02 July.


----------



## sptrawler (29 October 2021)

It sounds as though Redflow may finally be starting to get some traction, in the market place.



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/RFX/02443841.pdf


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> It sounds as though Redflow may finally be starting to get some traction, in the market place.




I just hope the new source of capital is not going to screw the company down
.... _Additional $500,000 cash received in October from FUND4SE as part of agreement_


> _Having received a Request for Information from a large US listed corporate in June, we engaged FUND4SE Pte. Ltd. to assist us in pursuing and maximising the US market opportunity, by providing the necessary introductions to Project stakeholders, technical due diligence and analysis of potential manufacturing locations_


----------



## sptrawler (29 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I just hope the new source of capital is not going to screw the company down
> .... _Additional $500,000 cash received in October from FUND4SE as part of agreement_



That is always a problem, when trying to build a manufacturing company from scratch, hopefully they can match supply to demand and at the same time keep costs under control. 👍
It may require a joint venture, to scale up rapidly, if the technology takes off in the U.S.


----------



## Country Lad (22 December 2021)

> _Australian energy storage company Redflow announced on Monday that it had completed a 2MWh zinc-bromine flow battery energy storage system in California, the company’s largest single sale of batteries to date.
> 
> The battery energy storage system consists of 192 zinc-bromine flow batteries designed to store up to 2MWh of energy and reduce peak energy use at Anaergia’s Rialto Bioenergy Facility as part of a microgrid. The battery system is comprised of 12 x 160 kWh Redflow Energy Pods which are clustered into four strings tied to four 125 kW Dynapower inverters.
> 
> Funded in part by a grant from the California Energy Commission, the microgrid consists of the zinc-bromine flow batteries, a biogas conditioning system to support a 2.0MW biogas-fuelled cogeneration unit, and a microgrid control system. Supply of the batteries was signed in March._


----------



## sptrawler (22 December 2021)

If this installation proves successful over time, it should give Redfow the leg up they require.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 January 2022)

RFX quarterly out shows a big percentage wise increase in income  of 200% over corresponding quarter last year, but is coming from a very low base.
A million dollars revenue for the quarter will not make us rich,  especially as production costs were over a mill,  R & D a mill, and corporate overheads 1.5 mill.
They have 14 mill in the bank after most recent cR, but unless they can bump up sales and get some costs down, they will be tapping the market for more.
I want this co to do well for  OZ as a techo, but I just don't feel confident enough to plonk more money down, even if the SP is back to where it was this time last year.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (28 February 2022)

Redflow results presentation, it going in the right direction, but is a bit like watching grass grow.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02492992-2A1359850?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Colm Doc (1 March 2022)

A unique product with a very specific customer base. With the renewable energy market gaining traction I think they have a place, time will tell. I’m in🤞🏻


----------



## sptrawler (1 March 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> A unique product with a very specific customer base. With the renewable energy market gaining traction I think they have a place, time will tell. I’m in🤞🏻



Very true, I've been in for a long time, still treading water. 👍


----------



## divs4ever (1 March 2022)

am not sure 'treading water ' describes my experience  neither does 'winner '


----------



## sptrawler (1 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> am not sure 'treading water ' describes my experience  neither does 'winner '



I bought in at 4.2c, so gone no where, but having said that they haven't been going round with the donations plate every 6 months either.


----------



## divs4ever (1 March 2022)

25.7 cents for me  , so you can see my bias


----------



## sptrawler (1 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> 25.7 cents for me  , so you can see my bias



At least yours is still floating, I bought into SO4 when the commissioning was 90% complete, that money has gone round the S bend and just waiting to hit the waste treatment plant. 🤣
With Reflow they have a good product, but I don't think there isn't a lot of intellectual property, however if they can make a reliable well priced robust product that isn't easy to copy a lot of companies will probably use them. The Optus trail will probably make or break them IMO.


----------



## divs4ever (2 March 2022)

i will certainly NOT be holding my breath for  break-even  , but i have had my wins in other sectors  .. 'clean-energy' has been a bust for me elsewhere as well 

 but coal has been okay and the GOOD luck in oil  ....


----------



## sptrawler (29 April 2022)

The little Aussie battler, still struggling to gain traction, I'm still holding and still wondering why.


----------



## qldfrog (29 April 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The little Aussie battler, still struggling to gain traction, I'm still holding and still wondering why.
> 
> View attachment 141026



Issue is:
How long before the next capital raising? We have a market top, too good an opportunity to get more cash


----------



## sptrawler (29 April 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Issue is:
> How long before the next capital raising? We have a market top, too good an opportunity to get more cash



A lot depends on the Gen 3 battery IMO, they have to get the unit cost similar to LiFe batteries or they will always be a niche player. 
The technology is great for house batteries, as the battery basically doesn't suffer from a limited lifespan as lithium based batteries do, but consumers look at the initial cost first and foremost.


----------



## divs4ever (29 April 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The little Aussie battler, still struggling to gain traction, I'm still holding and still wondering why.
> 
> View attachment 141026




 +1 

 but maybe if i get around to investing extra cash , on the acreage property  , i will consider one or two batteries to give off-grid  options ( already have a solar-array  . but linked to the grid )


----------



## sptrawler (29 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> +1
> 
> but maybe if i get around to investing extra cash , on the acreage property  , i will consider one or two batteries to give off-grid  options ( already have a solar-array  . but linked to the grid )



My oldest son is off grid, on acreage and it seems to be working out o.k, he has a 15Kw BYD blade battery, the flow batteries were a lot more expensive but hopefully they reduce as scale improves.


----------



## divs4ever (29 April 2022)

since that property can be ( and has been in the past ) cut off from the grid for about 2 weeks 

 i was thinking of a solar/battery/generator solution  ( and to be independent  of the existing system )


----------



## mullokintyre (25 May 2022)

Monday I signed up fora 10KW solar panel setup with 2 10KW RFX flow batteries and a autoconnect to house in case of power failures.
I have noticed that RFX has gone up quite a bit recently, and for those charting chaps, it has well and truly broken out of its downward channel.
I am personally taking credit for the revival.
Mick


----------



## rnr (25 May 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Monday I signed up fora 10KW solar panel setup with 2 10KW RFX flow batteries and a autoconnect to house in case of power failures.
> I have noticed that RFX has gone up quite a bit recently, and for those charting chaps, it has well and truly broken out of its downward channel.
> I am personally taking credit for the revival.
> Mick



Hey Mick,
As you are taking responsibility for the current price action, I hope you have factored in a pullback so that @peter2 can get on board if he is so inclined.
Cheers, Rob


----------



## mullokintyre (25 May 2022)

rnr said:


> Hey Mick,
> As you are taking responsibility for the current price action, I hope you have factored in a pullback so that @peter2 can get on board if he is so inclined.
> Cheers, Rob



Taking full responsibility for whatever happens, good or bad, though I am factoring only the good bits as I plan to make my fortune. ( I hold RFX).
Mick


----------



## peter2 (25 May 2022)

You know I noticed *RFX* recently. I looked at the corrective pattern that it's in and it's too damn long. No news released on the day of the first HVBB. It's not going to get any more of my time.







If Zn-Br batteries were self charging then that would be interesting.


----------



## mullokintyre (26 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> You know I noticed *RFX* recently. I looked at the corrective pattern that it's in and it's too damn long. No news released on the day of the first HVBB. It's not going to get any more of my time.
> 
> View attachment 142158
> 
> ...



Self Charging?
Wasn't that a marketing thing dreamed up by Toyota to try to pretend their hybrids were magical?
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (27 May 2022)

RFX still going up, now at .051.
My holdings are now in the green, much bueno.
Mick


----------



## qldfrog (27 May 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> RFX still going up, now at .051.
> My holdings are now in the green, much bueno.
> Mick



So can we just make this stock go up by buying one unit?😊


----------



## mullokintyre (31 May 2022)

It has gone well out of that channel now.
Looking for the next support level at 0.064 , then that 12 month high at .07 then 2 year high of .096.
Anything beyond that is pushing it a bit without some sort of retrace.
My average buyin price is around 0.0475, so don't want to get too greedy.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (7 July 2022)

RFX release says GEN 3 Battery has started production, so its up 23% today.
More than happy with this, as I  will be hopefully one of the first users of the new battery system when our Solar system is installed.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (7 July 2022)

Redflow Gen3 battery ready for release.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 July 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Redflow Gen3 battery ready for release.



Some cheerleading









						"Monumental milestone," as Redflow launches Gen3 zinc bromide flow batteries - One Step Off The Grid
					

Australian zinc bromide flow battery maker Redflow has kicked off production of its long-awaited third generation battery, with orders on track for delivery in August.




					onestepoffthegrid-com-au.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## sptrawler (8 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Some cheerleading
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they still havent got much traction in the market.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yes they still havent got much traction in the market.



_Up a bit, back into 5 handle territory (5.0c) _

The Company has been contracted to supply *56* _Gen3 zinc bromine flow batteries_ to the reconstruction of Southern Ocean Lodge on Kangaroo Island, South Australia, as part of its new hybrid renewable energy system.

With no permanent grid power supply, a substantial energy requirement, and a deep commitment to sustainability, the soon to be rebuilt Southern Ocean Lodge will be fully powered by a Hybrid Renewable Energy System (HRES) comprising a ground mounted solar PV array, Battery Energy Storage System underpinned by Redflow’s batteries and battery management system, diesel generators and an energy management system.

Redflow will supply 56 Gen3 batteries together with the battery management systems and monitoring capability to fulfill the site requirement of 560 kWh of BESS. Redflow’s ZBMs have a 100% depth-of-discharge capability and use zinc bromine electrolyte that is intrinsically fire retardant. This makes them the ideal energy storage devices for this remote, ecologically sensitive site that is surrounded by native bushland.

_Also interesting, the need for diesel backup, but no wind power, as the location is scenic, natural, wild, remote and a visual affront? And a tick from the insurers, I'd guess._


----------



## mullokintyre (29 July 2022)

RFX  quarterly out.
Increase in sales both for quarter and year, but its not exactly huge numbers.
The sales are still not covering production costs, but getting closer.
The Gen 3  battery has already seen some big orders come in , so hopefully it will start to see some scaling up of the numbers.
If they cannot get a leg up on sales this year, may have top go the market again, as they have about a years worth of cash to keep them going at the current rate.
Still Holding.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2022)

Trading halt is requested pending an announcement by the Company in relation to a* capital raising*


----------



## mullokintyre (12 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Trading halt is requested pending an announcement by the Company in relation to a* capital raising*



The company must have read my previous quote.

Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2022)

Key highlights:
• Successful $5 million Placement to support growth @ $0.043 per share
• Introduces well known tier one Australian based institutional investors to the register, demonstrating strong endorsement for Redflow’s technology and growth opportunities
• Simon Hackett, Redflow’s largest investor, is also participating in the Placement
•* Share Purchase Plan* to raise up to $5 million to be offered to eligible shareholders on the same terms as the Placement


----------



## galumay (12 August 2022)

So who is the "well known tier one Australian based institutional investor"? Its pretty meaningless to make the claim without identifying them.  It may be a good thing or it may be a red flag!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2022)

galumay said:


> So who is the "well known tier one Australian based institutional investor"? Its pretty meaningless to make the claim without identifying them.  It may be a good thing or it may be a red flag!!



Plural


----------



## galumay (12 August 2022)

Could be multiple red flags!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2022)

Market cap is $75 million.
 The " _new and existing sophisticated and institutional investors _" (their words)  have put in $5M.
 If a holding tips over 5% then an _Initial or Change in Substantial Holding_ announcement will be made to the ASX.


----------



## galumay (12 August 2022)

I guess investors can check the updated top 20 SH's to work it out if they are interested. I have no skin in the game, its never struck me as an investible business although I keep an eye on it as the tech is interesting.


----------



## divs4ever (12 August 2022)

galumay said:


> Could be multiple red flags!



 sadly i agree ,  my black book includes a few instos ( and funds ) i would rather not see investing in a stock i hold  

 some are BIG internationally known names  , others are invasive super funds ( insist one putting a director on the board )


----------



## divs4ever (12 August 2022)

galumay said:


> I guess investors can check the updated top 20 SH's to work it out if they are interested. I have no skin in the game, its never struck me as an investible business although I keep an eye on it as the tech is interesting.




 i have some skin in the game , sadly it is a shriveled , badly scorched bit of skin  , so am being EXTREMELY  careful before putting my fingers near my wallet ( bank balance )

 depends on if you think there will be a widespread need for batteries outside the EV universe


----------



## galumay (12 August 2022)

Its even more niche that that, its whether you think this particular tech for batteries, outside the EV universe, can be manufactured and sold as a viable business. Thats something I have no conviction about - either way.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2022)

galumay said:


> I guess investors can check the updated top 20 SH's to work it out if they are interested.



True


galumay said:


> I have no skin in the game,



Ditto


galumay said:


> its never struck me as an investible business



everything is investible, whether it is profitable is what counts


galumay said:


> although I keep an eye on it as the tech is interesting.



Ditto

EDITED !


----------



## Colm Doc (20 August 2022)

Redflow. Another capital raise via SPP, any current holders considering this?


----------



## galumay (20 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> everything is investible, whether it is profitable is what counts




I was talking personally, its not an investible business, for me. Most businesses are not investible as far as I am concerned.  Being unprofitable doesnt preclude it from being investible, but I would need a lot of conviction that the trajectory to profit was probable.


----------



## divs4ever (20 August 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Redflow. Another capital raise via SPP, any current holders considering this?





 haven't seen the details yet  , but my ( uninformed ) instinct  is NO ,  , this should have been  generating some sort of after tax profit by now 

 Redflow is no novice to the battery game , so can't use that excuse 

 is very  likely  to sit in the bottom drawer with CCE  as a lining to protect the div. paying stocks there  ( like TNE , PME , etc etc  that are too high over my target price to consider adding to but generate enough yield on investment  to deter me from cashing in )


----------



## So_Cynical (20 August 2022)

I started this thread 12 years ago - thats insane!

Glass half full - Redflow is still in business in spite of burning cash for 12 years, cash burn is averaging about 9x revenue over the last 4 years, how long does it take to develop a profitable small scale flow battery?

The tech is still good and the need even greater, currently there are maybe a couple of 1000 home style batteries deployed in Aust every year with the big switch to renewables there will soon come a time when 10000 batteries per year will be rolled out and flow batteries are just so well suited.


----------



## divs4ever (20 August 2022)

after  my  recent adventures  of solar panels , inverters and the people that install them , 
 i would suggest folks seriously think about if any of these three things  so much as enter your front gate ( and NO  i haven't got to  selecting a battery storage  technology yet  ) 

 now  after briefly studying  the workings   of flow batteries   i noticed they have pumps and wonder about the durability of them  , after all one inverter fried when the cooling fan failed  , and a second inverter  just died  after new panels were fitted  ,  and the replacement inverter  seems to be connected to only 12 of the 13 panels  despite them generously creating  a leak in the tile  roof ( by damaging the sewerage breather pipe )

 i would seriously suggest Redflow  concentrate  on commercial applications  because attempts to sell to residential properties  will need a bank of employees to handle the complaints desk


----------



## So_Cynical (20 August 2022)

As the recent investor presentation (link below) points out, Flow battery's require zinc and bromine both cheap and abundant, lithium-ion on the other hand requires Lithium and Cobalt both expensive and getting more so by the week. Flow batteries also are rated as Medium duration storage, 4 to 24 hours - perfect for households and smaller commercial operations.

After 15 or so years now is perhaps the time for Redflow to shine.



			https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/RFX/02552081.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (20 August 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> I started this thread 12 years ago - thats insane!
> 
> Glass half full - Redflow is still in business in spite of burning cash for 12 years, cash burn is averaging about 9x revenue over the last 4 years, how long does it take to develop a profitable small scale flow battery?
> 
> The tech is still good and the need even greater, currently there are maybe a couple of 1000 home style batteries deployed in Aust every year with the big switch to renewables there will soon come a time when 10000 batteries per year will be rolled out and flow batteries are just so well suited.



From memory @mullokintyre has redflow batteries installed, so he should be able to give a first hand experience of their durability and effectiveness.


----------



## qldfrog (21 August 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> As the recent investor presentation (link below) points out, Flow battery's require zinc and bromine both cheap and abundant, lithium-ion on the other hand requires Lithium and Cobalt both expensive and getting more so by the week. Flow batteries also are rated as Medium duration storage, 4 to 24 hours - perfect for households and smaller commercial operations.
> 
> After 15 or so years now is perhaps the time for Redflow to shine.
> 
> ...



I wish,  not invested but indeed not being able to shine yet in that area in 2020s? if the tech is there,  this points to a very deficient management,  or just the fact they are Australia based and so in the wrong place to do any tech or manufacturing venture. 
I really like the alternate tech they represent but do not hold my breath


----------



## mullokintyre (21 August 2022)

I have bought some more. Its a risky business, but the rewards are big if the guvmint decide to back an Australian battery maker for storage.
mick


----------



## mullokintyre (21 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> From memory @mullokintyre has redflow batteries installed, so he should be able to give a first hand experience of their durability and effectiveness.



Paid for , not installed yet as we are waiting shipments of the gen 3 battery.
mick


----------



## Colm Doc (21 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Paid for , not installed yet as we are waiting shipments of the gen 3 battery.
> mick



Will the Redflow batteries be for a residential or commercial purpose?  Let us know how it goes please.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Paid for , not installed yet as we are waiting shipments of the gen 3 battery.
> mick



Also keen to know how it all goes, please keep us informed, this thread is probably the  appropriate place to do so.


----------



## divs4ever (21 August 2022)

yes , i  would be interested  as well ,  i have my concerns on the lithium rivals  ( the temperature range for one )


----------



## mullokintyre (21 August 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Will the Redflow batteries be for a residential or commercial purpose?  Let us know how it goes please.



Its a residential install. 
Mick


----------



## So_Cynical (1 September 2022)

Picked in the monthly comp, not for the first time over the years, at last the stars have all lined up for Redflow.
I have opened a small position.


----------



## Country Lad (13 September 2022)

Redflow to partner with university on extending flow battery capabilities​Brisbane based battery manufacturer Redflow has announced it will collaborate with the University of Queensland (UQ) in a research project designed to extend the operational ability of the company’s zinc bromine flow battery.

The study will be part of a $5 million Australian Research Council (ARC) Research Hub for Safe and Reliable Energy Storage administered by Deakin University.

The project will seek to develop a deeper understanding of the electrolyte chemistry and electrode materials at the heart of its zine bromine flow battery technology.


----------



## mullokintyre (28 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Monday I signed up fora 10KW solar panel setup with 2 10KW RFX flow batteries and a autoconnect to house in case of power failures.
> I have noticed that RFX has gone up quite a bit recently, and for those charting chaps, it has well and truly broken out of its downward channel.
> I am personally taking credit for the revival.
> Mick



The system was finally commissioned last Friday while I was slumming it in Fiji.
The installation is neat and tidy, some cool stuff to play with, and has its own wireless network from which I can get a  myriad of stats and figures that tell me whats happening.
I noticed that RFX is up 10% today.
I am taking credit for the rise.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (28 November 2022)

I'm looking forward to your experience, the sons family have been off grid for nearly 1 year, they have a BYD blade LiFePO battery so the comparisons with DOD etc will be interesting.
His is a 15kw battery and he is finding it adequate, for running the house.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2022)

RFX consolidation well received.
Up 13% Today.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I'm looking forward to your experience, the sons family have been off grid for nearly 1 year, they have a BYD blade LiFePO battery so the comparisons with DOD etc will be interesting.
> His is a 15kw battery and he is finding it adequate, for running the house.



Ours may not be a fair comparison, as we are not off grid, at least not in a planned way. We have a lot of brownouts and blackouts, which I suspect will only get worse.
So far seems pretty intelligent, it appears to monitor prices of  the power, and either charges up the batteries when its cheap, or  offloads it from the battery/inverters  when  it is more expensive.
next step is to get a Zappi  home EV charger installed.
mick


----------



## Colm Doc (30 November 2022)

Can anyone explain the change in ticker code for Redflow (RFXDA)?


----------



## mullokintyre (30 November 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Can anyone explain the change in ticker code for Redflow (RFXDA)?



At the AGM, iinvestors agreed to a 10 for 1 consolidation.
The RFXDA is an interim step in that process.
I think the shares revert to RFX around Dec 8 or 9.
Mick


----------



## divs4ever (30 November 2022)

Colm Doc said:


> Can anyone explain the change in ticker code for Redflow (RFXDA)?



 the DA part is usual  during a share restructure ( which is commonly a share consolidation )

 it will revert back to RFX in due time ( but the number of shares will shrink permanently )


----------



## sptrawler (30 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Ours may not be a fair comparison, as we are not off grid, at least not in a planned way. We have a lot of brownouts and blackouts, which I suspect will only get worse.
> So far seems pretty intelligent, it appears to monitor prices of  the power, and either charges up the batteries when its cheap, or  offloads it from the battery/inverters  when  it is more expensive.
> next step is to get a Zappi  home EV charger installed.
> mick



Why go for a Zappi EV charger?
I'm an ex sparky and have just bought the Kona E.V, I could put a dedicated charger on the wall, but chose to just go with a single phase 32amp 3 pin outlet.
The advantage IMO is, I purchased a 7kw portable charger, it has selectable 8,15,20,25 and 32 amp outlet settings.
So I have made up a 440v 32a 5 pin to 250v 32a 3pin adaptor, so now I can charge at home at the maximum the Kona can take which is 7kw/ac and when we travel away from home I can use a 440v outlet to get the 7kw.
If the car you purchase is a 22kw 3 phase there are portable chargers that can do either single phase 7kw or 3 phase 22kw, I personally don't think ATM in Aust a dedicated wall charger is a good move, it is a lot of money for zero flexibility IMO.
P.M me if you want to have a chat, I don't want to bog down the thread with off topic stuff.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> At the AGM, investors agreed to a 10 for 1 consolidation.The RFXDA is an interim step in that process.
> I think the shares revert to RFX around Dec 8 or 9.



A day ahead,Mick. RFX is back, trading at 28-29c...

And likely to squeeze out another cap raise down the track?


----------



## mullokintyre (8 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And likely to squeeze out another cap raise down the track?


----------



## So_Cynical (1 January 2023)

23 is the year it all comes together for Redflow, goddam has to get some traction and sales in this political world environment.


----------

